# Ergo, Becco or Boba for large chest (36F)?



## anonymoususername (Jul 21, 2008)

Deleted


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm a 32H and I love the Beco, although I don't do back carries very often. The chest strap is ok, it sits above my breasts so it doesn't squash them together. I think all chest straps look a bit silly on me but maybe that's just me.

I don't love the ergo as a carrier in general but IIRC the chest strap sits in about the same spot.


----------



## pickle18 (Jan 27, 2012)

I was a 36 G for awhile after my milk came in (then F for several months, E around 6 months, and so on back to "normal"







- C/D). I mostly used the sling in the early months because the Ergo with infant insert felt too hot in the summer. However, I do remember also thinking (when I was at a G) that there was NO WAY my big baby was going to fit in the carrier on my front, in the infant insert, with those boobs in the way! (DS was also above 97th for height/weight - he was over 22 lbs. @ 4 months, to give you an idea)

So, I used the sling until he was about 6 months old - that's when we switched to the Ergo. By that point, the bulky infant insert wasn't necessary, and my boobs were smaller to boot (E). The infant insert was the biggest obstacle to a front carry with a larger chest - but it's only recommended until 12 lbs., and even as big as DS was, he could hold his head up well before he even hit that mark. We used it for only maybe 2 months when Daddy carried him (he didn't like the sling). Sounds like you could use the wrap for that window and then be fine!









Also sounds like you are potentially more interested in back carry - we just started doing that @ 1 year, but the chest strap falls well above boob level, so it probably doesn't matter for you. FWIW - I LOVE our Ergo







- so easy to adjust, super easy to nurse in public (sleep hood provides good coverage). With bigger babes, it helps to hold their weight up while you adjust straps to get a good, secure, high fit that doesn't hurt your back (can lower to nurse on front).

Good luck!


----------



## anonymoususername (Jul 21, 2008)

Deleted


----------



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

I have a Beco Butterfly 2 and I'm a 34 H. I love it and it fits well. I am just starting to do back carries, but I haven't had a problem with the strap across the chest. Then again, in order for the strap to smoosh my boobs it would have to go around my knees.


----------



## Maximeee (May 1, 2008)

I was a 32F when I bought my Ergo.. I tried both the Ergo & the Beco, but the Ergo was more comfy for me. Goodness, I love that thing!!!


----------



## MrsKoehn (May 12, 2012)

Good thread! I'm 5' tall, no idea how big my babes will be, but pre pregnancy I'm a 36DD (E). I can't wait to see what I'm going to top out at. Lol! My SIL REALLY loves her Ergo. I'll have to see what works for me.


----------



## alicewyf (Apr 24, 2008)

I have a Beco Butterfly 2 that worked great for me (I'm also a 36 F). I'm thinking about selling it to get a Boba, but not because of any pain/fit issues...I just think the Boba looks easier to nurse in. If you are interested in possibly purchasing my Beco, let me know! I have it in "River" and it is in great shape.


----------



## Monkey Keeper (Nov 20, 2009)

I have both an Ergo and a Beco and am a 34G/H when nursing. Never had an issue wearing either in front OR back, though it takes a bit of adjusting to find the sweet spot for a front carry around the girls 

One word of advice on the Ergo--though they are very comfy, they have a shorter shelf life than either of the others. The body of the carrier is shorter, so for tall little ones they outgrow it by height long before they're done with it.


----------



## pickle18 (Jan 27, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monkey Keeper*
> 
> One word of advice on the Ergo--though they are very comfy, they have a shorter shelf life than either of the others. The body of the carrier is shorter, so for tall little ones they outgrow it by height long before they're done with it.


I'm curious about this (since we use our Ergo constantly - ah!) - when did your kiddos outgrow it? Our (not so) lil dude has been consistently well above the 97th percentile for height and weight - he's 13 months now, and we haven't had a problem yet...but knowing your experience would help - thanks!


----------



## Monkey Keeper (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pickle18*
> 
> I'm curious about this (since we use our Ergo constantly - ah!) - when did your kiddos outgrow it? Our (not so) lil dude has been consistently well above the 97th percentile for height and weight - he's 13 months now, and we haven't had a problem yet...but knowing your experience would help - thanks!


My DS is about that tall (he was 34.25" at 18mo), and he likes to flip. While I can still wear him in the Ergo, it does not contain him well. He is totally arms out; I would say it comes up to his shoulder blades? So I don't like wearing him in it. Also, he is long-legged, so the seat has just lately (20mo) started to feel narrow and like he does not have enough support--since they should be knee-to-knee or close to it. I would say that comfortably, 36" is about it.

That's not to say I *couldn't* wear him in it still. But I recently got a Toddler Kinderpack, and the difference is amazing. DS doesn't feel like he is dangling back there (and he can't flip or bounce his legs so hard that I feel like he's going to fly off). He doesn't love that he is arms-in again, but I love the containment.


----------



## pickle18 (Jan 27, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monkey Keeper*
> 
> My DS is about that tall (he was 34.25" at 18mo), and he likes to flip. While I can still wear him in the Ergo, it does not contain him well. He is totally arms out; I would say it comes up to his shoulder blades? So I don't like wearing him in it. Also, he is long-legged, so the seat has just lately (20mo) started to feel narrow and like he does not have enough support--since they should be knee-to-knee or close to it. I would say that comfortably, 36" is about it.


Good to know - thanks!







Yeah, DS was 32.75" @ 12 months and is currently riding arms out. I've just started to notice that he's not quite as contained/secure as he might be in a more backpack-style carrier (hopefully now that he's bigger we can go on more hiking trips, so that would help, too). It hits him probably right at the bottom of his shoulder blades. He doesn't get too archy back *most* of the time, as long as I keep moving, but I have had that uneasiness you mentioned (with the bouncing, too!)

I'm sad to give up the ease and flexibility of the Ergo, it has been my lifeline (it was my babysitter/safety device/sleep inducer/nursing cover/walk companion, you name it)! But truth be told, he doesn't really nurse in it anymore (as of a month or so ago), so moving him to the back full-time isn't a bad idea - he definitely likes the view better nowadays.

Will check out the one you got, too - thanks again!


----------



## Monkey Keeper (Nov 20, 2009)

The issue with the frame packs, or so I have heard, is that they throw off the wearer's balance. That and they're not as packable for everyday use as an SSC. The Kinderpack/Bamberoo/KangaXT all are SSC options for front/back carries that have toddler height and width bodies. So you'd not be giving up the Ergo convenience.


----------



## pickle18 (Jan 27, 2012)

Awesome - will check those out - thanks so much!


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Sternum straps never look terribly flattering on a chesty woman. That said, they do help with comfort and fit. I wear my kids for closeness, convenience, and need, not for style. Sure, I pick a color I like, but that's about it. The sternum strap fits above your breasts. And yes, it will make draw notice to your boobs, make them more obvious/look bigger. I typically put the waist belt under my shirt so that I'm not displaying multiple bulges in odd places. 

I carried DS in the Ergo for years. I'll carry the DD in the Ergo once she's big enough (I find that infant carries don't work well with my build). If DD turns out to be long and lean, I'll probably look at other options.


----------

